# looking for someone to study with



## frecoder78 (May 19, 2009)

I'm taking the power portion this coming October and I'm looking for someone to study with. I live in the San Francisco Area and plan to take the PPI class at Merrit. Please let me know if anyone is interested! Thanks!


----------



## jbachoua (May 19, 2009)

I am in San Diego...I would take your offer but I dont think it would work out...Anyone in the San Diego Area...

Also, UCSD will be holding a class starting this August, every Sat...its 899. Let me know if you want more info about this.



frecoder78 said:


> I'm taking the power portion this coming October and I'm looking for someone to study with. I live in the San Francisco Area and plan to take the PPI class at Merrit. Please let me know if anyone is interested! Thanks!


----------



## frecoder78 (Jun 3, 2009)

jbachoua said:


> I am in San Diego...I would take your offer but I dont think it would work out...Anyone in the San Diego Area...
> Also, UCSD will be holding a class starting this August, every Sat...its 899. Let me know if you want more info about this.


Thanks for the offer but I was thinking of sticking around North Cali and take the PPI


----------



## cvh (Oct 16, 2009)

frecoder78 said:


> Thanks for the offer but I was thinking of sticking around North Cali and take the PPI


Hi,

Are you still looking for someone to study with. I live in Union City. If you are still interested, please let me know [email protected] Have you taken the PPI class yet ? Please let me know one way or the other, because I am preapring for the April 2010 exam. Charlie


----------



## taha (Jan 18, 2010)

I live in santa clara

Iam looking for some parter preparing PE Power Examination

Please email me at [email protected] if interested.

Regards

AT


----------



## Jiggalolo (Feb 11, 2010)

Anybody still interested in studying together? I am in San Francisco. This will be my 2nd attempt at taking the exam (power).


----------



## jassiinpublic (Feb 13, 2010)

I guess I'll throw my name here as well.

Looking for someone to study with in the Ann Arbor, Michigan area for the PE exam. I'm doing the Electrical and Electronics section. I study better in a small group so it doesn't matter to me which PE exam a potential study buddy may be taking.



frecoder78 said:


> I'm taking the power portion this coming October and I'm looking for someone to study with. I live in the San Francisco Area and plan to take the PPI class at Merrit. Please let me know if anyone is interested! Thanks!


----------



## nmh0408 (Feb 16, 2010)

I live in NYC and I am taking the Electrical Power Portion, if anybody is intersting we can study together!


----------



## aubabs (Feb 24, 2010)

nmh0408 said:


> I live in NYC and I am taking the Electrical Power Portion, if anybody is intersting we can study together!



Hey! I'm in NJ (not far from NYC) and looking for someone to study with as well...I'm taking the Electrical Power portion in April.


----------



## nmh0408 (Feb 24, 2010)

aubabs said:


> nmh0408 said:
> 
> 
> > I live in NYC and I am taking the Electrical Power Portion, if anybody is intersting we can study together!
> ...


Lets get in touch, my email is [email protected]

Thanks.


----------

